# Educate me about synthetic feathers



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

I remember that post and I thought that was just his personal term for plastic/rubber vanes lol. I've never heard of these nylon bristle synthetic feathers before, but it sounds like an interesting idea.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

umm Naw man... haha.. Ive never heard such a thing. Maybe he is confused and figures the colored Feathers must be fake...


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Either somebody was sm**ing something or I don't know as much as I thought I did!!!


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm sure they're probably talking about synthetic arrow feathers like these: 
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/trueflight-3-rw-round-back-feathers.html

Most probably use plastic vanes or spinwings, etc., but these aren't uncommon.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

elarock said:


> I'm sure they're probably talking about synthetic arrow feathers like these:
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/trueflight-3-rw-round-back-feathers.html
> 
> Most probably use plastic vanes or spinwings, etc., but these aren't uncommon.


As far as I can tell from the catalog page these ARE feathers, not plastic or nylon.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

elarock said:


> I'm sure they're probably talking about synthetic arrow feathers like these:
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/trueflight-3-rw-round-back-feathers.html
> 
> Most probably use plastic vanes or spinwings, etc., but these aren't uncommon.


Those aren't synthetic. They are real feathers.


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

I remember using them 20 years ago. I don't think they make them anymore. The feather fibers were nylon bristles. My XI used to fling those suckers into hay bales at subsonic speeds. Was deadly accurate with my 10 yard pin :shade:


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

True flight and gateway feathers are real turkey feathers.


----------



## shogun90 (Jul 2, 2006)

About twenty years ago I had a set of arrows with synthetic feathers that I had made because I was a finger shooter. They worked well and were pretty durable. They were also fairly thick compared to vanes or real feathers.


----------

